# Hallo möchte meinen Teich mal vorstellen



## Walter 84 (26. Aug. 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder
Mfg Alexander


----------



## manni61 (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo möchte meinen Teich mal vorstellen*

Hallo Alexander schöner Teich, besonders die Seerose ist ja Klasse


----------



## kingman (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo möchte meinen Teich mal vorstellen*

Hallo Walter
und :willkommen bei den Teich 
Ich finde deinen Teich echt klasse,besonders die Seerose!
Die musst du warscheinlich bald etwas verkleiner oder?
Mfg Philipp


----------



## Zottel (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo möchte meinen Teich mal vorstellen*

:willkommen


----------



## Piddel (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo möchte meinen Teich mal vorstellen*

Moin und Hallo aus Lübeck,
das Foto mit den Seerosen kommt mir bekannt vor. So sah es bei mir auch aus. Habe aber dratisch ausgeräumt - war zuviel an Seerosenblättern die sich schon übereinander stapelten.

Viel Spaß im Forum und Bilder sind immer willkommen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Walter 84 (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hallo möchte meinen Teich mal vorstellen*

Da ist unsere Seerose und ein Koi zu sehen


----------



## Walter 84 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo möchte meinen Teich mal vorstellen*

das ist unser Teich im Frühling


----------



## Zermalmer (20. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo möchte meinen Teich mal vorstellen*

Hallo Walter,
entweder liegt bei Euch noch Schnee und man sieht soviel weiss
oder beim Bild hochladen ist was schiefgegangen


----------



## Echinopsis (21. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo möchte meinen Teich mal vorstellen*

Moin Walter,

herzlich Willkommen im Forum und viel Spaß hier!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Walter 84 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo möchte meinen Teich mal vorstellen*

Das ist unser Teich im Frühling


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo möchte meinen Teich mal vorstellen*

Servus Walter

Herzlich Willkommen

Im Testforum kannst Bilder-Hochladen ausprobieren 

Die Bilder dürfen max. 1000 x 1000 Pixel groß sein und max. eine Dateigröße von 350 Kb haben.
Falls du kein Tool am PC hast ... Dieses ist sehr gut.


----------



## klaus e (22. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo möchte meinen Teich mal vorstellen*

Hallo Walter,
da ist immer noch nichts zu sehen ....
Und eine Frage: Bist du Pianist? Ich meine wegen der langen Finger, die immer irgendwie vor die Optik gelangen


----------



## Walter 84 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo möchte meinen Teich mal vorstellen*

Das ist unser Teich


----------



## manni61 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo möchte meinen Teich mal vorstellen*

Hallo Walter hab mich schon auf ein Bild von deinen Teich gefreut  ich weis nicht wo dein Teich ist,ich seh nur weiß, ich glaube du brauchst etwas HILFE.Vieleicht kann ich dir ja helfen Wir wollen doch mal deinen Teich im FRÜHLING sehen.


----------

